# B-24 Assembly Ships



## pampa14 (Feb 14, 2014)

Some photos of B-24 Liberators in unusual cammos. The reason for the assembly ships was to give USAAF bombers a visual aid to form up after takeoff before heading out on their missions: 


Aviação em Floripa: Camuflagens exóticas: B-24 Assembly Ships


Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## T Bolt (Feb 14, 2014)

Never seen a lot of those, Thanks


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2014)

The mostly blue one could not have been as easy to see as the others.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

That first one reminds of the multi colored zebra that sold Fruit Stripe gum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2014)

modelling assembly ships would be a rather large project..they do look cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the link, I had not seen a lot of those, very interesting.


----------



## norab (Feb 16, 2014)

B-24's didn't have all the fun


----------



## mikewint (Feb 16, 2014)

A few years back, I recall seeing a model kit of one of these. As I recall it was in the wild poka-dot scheme.


----------



## AMC (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a great book, with many profiles.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2014)

Great reference book, should have got me one...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

On ebay for £24 and £29 at this moment....


----------



## AMC (Feb 17, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> On ebay for £24 and £29 at this moment....



That's very good value, I've seen them at silly money....


----------

